# Anatomy of Tolkien's Races



## Firawyn (Feb 20, 2009)

Okay - totally random question:

In the world of Star Trek, the various humanoid races that the Enterprise encounters have different anatomy than humans. (Klingons for example)

I was wondering if Tolkien ever made any note on the anatomy of his different races. 

Elves?

Dwarves?

Orcs?



Thoughts?


----------



## Illuin (Feb 20, 2009)

> Originally posted by Firawyn
> _I was wondering if Tolkien ever made any note on the anatomy of his different races. _
> 
> _Elves?_
> ...


 

As far as Elves, there is this:



> *Letter 153 - To Peter Hastings*
> 
> *Elves and Men are evidently in Biological terms one race, or they could not breed and produce fertile offspring - even as a rare event: there are 2 cases only in my legends of such unions, and they are merged in the descendants of Eärendil. But since some have held that the rate of longevity is a biological characteristic, within limits of variation, you could not have Elves in a sense 'immortal' - not eternal, but not dying by 'old age' - and Men mortal, more or less as they now seem to be in the Primary World - and yet sufficiently akin. I might answer that this 'biology' is only a theory, that modern 'gerontology', or whatever they call it, finds 'aging' rather more mysterious, and less clearly inevitable in bodies of human structure. But I should actually answer: I do not care. This is a biological dictum in my imaginary world. It is only (as yet) an incompletely imagined world, a rudimentary 'secondary'; but if it pleased the Creator to give it (in corrected form) Reality on any plane, then you would just have to enter it and begin studying its different biology, that is all. *


 

As far as Dwarves; there is this; for whatever it’s worth:



> *Prologue - Lord of The Rings*
> 
> *It is plain indeed that in spite of later estrangement Hobbits are relatives of ours: far nearer to us than Elves, or even than Dwarves.*


 
This statement seems to imply that Dwarves were more closely related to Men than were Elves; but I’m not really sure if I am understanding this in the proper context; because I don’t really buy it. Since we are talking about the physical anatomy (the flesh body) of Dwarves, and their bodies were fashioned by Aulë; a Vala - even before he had a clear understanding of the "outer appearance" of the Children of Ilúvatar; what are the chances he understood their complex anatomy....especially to the extent of being compatible, or even remotely similar to Elves and/or Men?

I think I recall seeing a few threads on Orcs (at least concerning Orc reproduction) already, but I can't remember where. I guess it all depends on what "theory" you buy into (corrupted Elves - corrupted Men - fallen Maiar - creatures bred from the heats and slimes of the earth - beasts having humanoid shapes empowered by the will of Morgoth etc.). If you have *HoME Volume X - Morgoth’s Ring*; check out *Myths Transformed VIII-X*. There are extensive (though different) accounts concerning the origin of Orcs. I like the _"corrupted Elves"_ theory myself, so their anatomy would resemble that of the Elves (give or take a bleeding ulcer or two ).


----------



## Úlairi (Feb 21, 2009)

There's a couple of other things worth mentioning:



> _The Letters of JRR Tolkien_ - #_144: To Naomi Mitchison_
> 
> *They [Elves] are represented as a race similar in appearance (and more so the further back) to Men, and in former days of the same stature. I will not here go into their differences from Men! But I suppose that the Quendi are in fact in these histories very little akin to the Elves and Fairies of Europe; and if I were pressed to rationalize, I should say that they represent really Men with greatly enhanced aesthetic and creative faculties, greater beauty and longer life, and nobility - the Elder Children, doomed to fade before the Followers (Men), and to live ultimately only by the thin line of their blood that was mingled with that of Men, among whom it was the only real claim to 'nobility'.*


 
This may not be much of an anatomical reference. However, if we can get a little imaginative, if they have enhanced creative faculties then perhaps one can assume that the physiology of their respective brains may have been comparatively different in various ways. Perhaps larger or more neurally active than Men's?



> _The Letters of JRR Tolkien_ - #_156: To Robert Murray, S.J. (draft)_
> 
> *† ... the mere shortness of human life-span - is not a punishment for the Fall, but a biologically (and therefore also spiritually, since both and spirit are integrated) inherent part of Man's nature.*


 
The accelerated process of _aging_ was biologically distinct from that of the Elves due to the _Gift of Men_ bestowed upon them by Ilúvatar (which Tolkien says the Elves came to envy). Tolkien then goes on further to delineate the Númenoreans as an exception.



> _The History of Middle-earth X: Morgoth's Ring - The Later Quenta Silmarillion (II): Laws B - Of Death and the Severance of fëa and hrondo [>hröa]_
> 
> *This command [of their bodies by their spirits] was, nonetheless, at all times greater than it has ever been among Men. From their beginnings the chief difference between Elves and Men lay in the fate and nature of their spirits. The fëar of the Elves were destined to dwell in Arda for all the life of Arda, and the death of the flesh did not abrogate that destiny. Their fëar were tenacious therefore of life 'in the raiment of Arda', and far excelled the spirits of Men in power over that 'raiment', even from the first days protecting their bodies from many ills and assaults (such as disease), and healing them swiftly from injuries, so that they recovered from wounds that would have proved fatal to Men.*


 
I always found this particular passage to be quite insightful upon the inherent difference in the ability to overcome physical ailment which derives (solely) from their respective Dooms (or Fate). The a_ging_ of Men was biologically infused into their being to correspond with their Doom (or Gift).



> _The History of Middle-earth X: Morgoth's Ring - Athrabeth Finrod Ah Andreth: The Debate of Finrod and Andreth - Commentary: Note 5_
> 
> *They [Elves] were thus capable of far greater and longer physical exertions (in pursuit of some dominant purpose of their minds) without weariness; they were not subject to diseases; they healed rapidly and completely after injuries that would have proved fatal to Men; and they could endure great physical pain for long periods. Their bodies could not, however, survive vital injuries, or violent assualts upon their structure; nor replace missing members (such as a hand hewn off).*


 
This also describes to a greater extent the rejuvenative powers of the Elves (as opposed to Men). Interesting that they weren't (according to this passage) capable of catching disease.

As for Dwarves:



> _The History of Middle-earth XII: The Peoples of Middle-earth - The Making of Appendix A: (IV) Durin's Folk_
> 
> *Dwarves of very 'different' breeds vary in their longevity. Durin's race were originally long-lived (especially those named Durin), but like most other peoples they had become less so during the Third Age. Their average age (unless they met a violent death) was about 250 years, which they seldom fell far short of, but could occasionally far exceed (up to 300). A Dwarf of 300 was about as rare and aged as a Man of 100.*
> 
> *Dwarves remained young - e.g. regarded as too tender for really hard work or for fighting - until they were 30 or nearly that (Dáin II was very young in 2799 (32) and his slaying of Azog was a great feat). After that they hardened and took on the appearance of age (by human standards) very quickly. By forty all Dwarves looked much alike in age, until they reached what they regarded as old age, about 240. They then began to age and wrinkle and go white quickly (baldness being unknown among them), unless they were going to be long-lived, in which case the process was delayed. Almost the only physical disorder they suffered from (they were singularly immune from diseases such as affected Men, and Halflings) was corpulence. If in prosperous circumstances, many grew very fat at or before 200, and could not do much (save eat) afterwards, Otherwise 'old age' lasted not much more than ten years, and from say 40 or a little before to near 240 (two hundred years) the capacity for toil (and for fighting) of most Dwarves was equally great.*


 
I know that this has little _anatomical _import; but the statement "_singularly immune_" is curious. Does this therefore entail that they could be wiped out from an epidemic of some kind? Hmmmm...



> _The History of Middle-earth XII: The Peoples of Middle-earth - XIII: Last Writings - Of Glorfindel, Círdan and other matters: Glorfindel_
> 
> *The Dwarves add that at that time Aulë gained them also this privilege that distinguished them from Elves and Men: that the spirit of each of the Fathers (such as Durin) should, at the end of the long span of life allotted to Dwarves, fall asleep, but then lie in a tomb of his own body, at rest, and there its weariness and any hurts that had befallen it should be amended. Then after long years he should arise and take up his kingship again.*


 
LOL, sounds a hell of a lot like the plot from those dreadful _Underworld _movies (although the first one was OK). The Fathers of the Dwarves must be Vampires! 

And there is of course this that I just had to add:



> _The Hobbit: An Unexpected Party_
> 
> *It was a dwarf with a blue beard tucked into a golden belt ... Instead there was a very old-looking dwarf on the step with a white beard ... It was two more dwarves with, both with blue hoods, silver belts, and yellow beards ...*


 
So we know that Dwarves can have multi-coloured beards. As vast as the spectrum of visible light itself...

*Cheers,*

*Úlairi.*


----------



## Tyelkormo (Feb 21, 2009)

I think it's a bit a tricky issue, since obviously, Tolkien was neither a biologist nor a physician. Personally, I see the difference between men and elves mostly in the meta-physical, in the mental/spiritual control over body functions etc. be it on a conscious or subconscious level. I don't think it would be in Tolkien's interest to stick to the physical/biological properties, nor do I think it would really be helpful. I mean one can go to great length to come up with molecular processes to explain all kinds of strange phenomena, up to Vampirism, but it starts to break down pretty rapidly when we look at what we should call interbreeding, then.

So all in all, I think the basic anatomy of Elves is practically identical with that of humans, except for the fact that probably, the anatomy of an Elf would be more like what he'd LIKE to have whereas a human would have to struggle for it. Though certainly, being able to stand at the forge hammering away for a week without rest helps in building quite a physique, too


----------



## Úlairi (Feb 21, 2009)

And I think that's pretty much the way Tolkien considered it too:



> _The Letters of JRR Tolkien_ - #_181: To Michael Straight [drafts]_
> 
> *Of course, in fact exterior to my story, Elves and Men are just different aspects of the Humane, and represent the problem of Death as seen by a finite but willing and self-conscious person. In this mythological world the Elves and Men are in their incarnate forms kindred, but in the relation of their 'spirits' to the world in time represent different 'experiments', each of which has its own natural trend, and weakness. The Elves represent, as it were, the artistic, aesthetic, and purely scientific aspects of the Humane nature raised to a higher level than is actually seen in Men.*


 
Whilst Tolkien _dislikes _and even _hates _Allegory, the Elves are simply a variation (and thus a derivative) of the Humane - Mankind. They are literarily enhanced to magnify our perception of them and to increase emotive response whenever they suffer, act in the greatest of nobility and sacrifice, and Fall. Their _perfection _and the _imperfection_ that results from the unfolding of their will interwoven with history become more poignant. History is the unfolding of Will and Time. Elves have more Will and more Time.

Tolkien's a genius, peace out.

And Celegorm, although I agree with you there 100% (as does Tolkien), let's just let Firawyn have her fun. 

*Cheers,*

*Úlairi.*


----------



## Firawyn (Feb 21, 2009)

Let Firawyn have her fun? *scoff* 

That was all very informative, and very interesting.

One note that I can add that you might find interesting:



> The Fathers of the Dwarves must be Vampires!



In Norse Mythology early dwarves were tall, pale, black haired, and sunlight was fatal to them. The term "dark elves", and "dwarves" were interchangeable. It is probably that this is something Tolkien was well aware of. 


......yeah I learned that doing some research for a book. Way interesting stuff!


----------

